# Bumper Stickers



## BubbaB (Apr 14, 2009)

I had seen the funniest decal on someone's car and I wanted to find the same one for myself b/c it is so suiting by I do not know where to find it. It said "If you don't like the way I drive, then stay off the sidewalk!"

If anybody knows where I can get me one of these, please let me know!!!

Also what is the best way to get an bumper sticker off with old adhesive majorly stuck to the window?


----------



## imported_dakuda (Apr 14, 2009)

BubbaB said:


> I had seen the funniest decal on someone's car and I wanted to find the same one for myself b/c it is so suiting by I do not know where to find it. It said "If you don't like the way I drive, then stay off the sidewalk!"
> 
> If anybody knows where I can get me one of these, please let me know!!!
> 
> Also what is the best way to get an bumper sticker off with old adhesive majorly stuck to the window?



If it is on a window, you can use a straight razor blade to scrape everything off.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 19, 2009)

A lot of the more clever bumper stickers can be found at the local flea market. 
Some of the bigger flea markets have a booth that can make any sticker you may want.

Just a thought.


Travis


----------



## racsan (May 3, 2009)

most graphics shops can make decals/bumper stickers. getting old stuff off ive used paint thinner before, steel wool.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 23, 2009)

BubbaB said:


> I had seen the funniest decal on someone's car and I wanted to find the same one for myself b/c it is so suiting by I do not know where to find it. It said "If you don't like the way I drive, then stay off the sidewalk!"
> 
> If anybody knows where I can get me one of these, please let me know!!!
> 
> Also what is the best way to get an bumper sticker off with old adhesive majorly stuck to the window?



Using razor blade scraper and denature alcohol as a solvent. The razor blade scraper will work, but you must be very careful or you will take off a layer of paint as well. The key is to hold the scraper at a low angle and work on small areas of the sticker at a time, starting with the corners. If you can slide the blade carefully between what is left of the sticker and the painted surface, you might be able to peel at least part of it up. Relatively new stickers come off with ease and can sometimes be peeled up in one piece. The older the sticker, the harder it will be to remove. You might have to remove it in tiny bits, alternately scraping with the razor blade and scrubbing with denatured alcohol to loosen the glue. Denatured alcohol is an excellent all-around solvent that is mild enough not to damage paint. Stronger solvents such as acetone would work faster, and are okay on glass, but might dull the paint finish permanently. Some solvents might even remove paint and ruin the finish. So no matter how resistant the sticker and residue are to removal, dont be tempted to try anything but denatured alcohol.


----------

